# London elects a Muslim as Mayor.



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm surprised no one else posted this.

London elected a Muslim mayor on Friday, in a remarkable triumph over the racial and religious tensions that have bedevilled other European capitals.

The historic moment - Sadiq Khan is the first directly elected Muslim mayor of an important western city - is being scrutinised around the world, particularly in European countries struggling to integrate Muslim communities.
https://next.ft.com/content/8c974c8e-1379-11e6-bb40-c30e3bfcf63b
.
.




.
.
Perhaps some of our British friends can give us their thoughts on this?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Well can't trust a BRIT anymore.

But can we go to London and just rape all white women, then say sorry jihaddi? Twice, thrice?........ What about just horny perverts?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

And the cancer continues to spread...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Unbelievable.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

You post this like it might be a good thing.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Unbelievable.


With Birth Rates in Great Britain/Europe hovering at dangerously low levels for non islamists vs extremely High levels for muslimes, the next generation or two will result in very bad things for non islamists.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> You post this like it might be a good thing.


I do believe that they are not his words but an extract from the same article I read.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Big deal we elected one King Twice


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It's their plan in action. It's worked throughout history. It won't stop working until there is no one to follow the plan.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Proud to be Polish Catholic American

PEGIDA Poland: ?Muslims are not part of our culture? | Europe | DW.COM | 07.02.2016

http://www.amazon.com/Jan-Sobieski-King-Saved-Europe/dp/1462880800


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I read this the other day and just shook my head. The Muslim march to world domination continues unabated. How foolish and short sighted.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

The invasion continues.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Who cares?.I don't live there.when it starts happening more here in "Merica" we will bug out to Slippy's bol and break out the pikes and other assorted Items.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

As if London needed another reason to suck...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

It is sad...

Of course I think all muslims should be returned to one of their home lands and not allowed to leave until they fix their mess. 

and

I think we need to bomb them every time one of them sticks their head up and says "jihad"...

muslims have been a curse on the world since 667 ad... 

go look to see how many noble peace prizes they have earned
how many medical cures have they introduced
how many time save devices they designed
how many charitable organizations do they sponsor

Islam and muslims are a BLACKHEAD on the ass of the world...and they need to be lanced and drained


----------

